# how deep does your stump grinder go?



## argueta (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a bigger stump grinder, one that can be able to go deep about 20 in. With no problem. Any recommendations? Are any of you able to grind out the whole trunk?


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jun 20, 2009)

Go the Equipment web sites: Rayco, Carlton, Morbark, Bandit, Vermeer and look at the spec sheets. They will tell you how deep each machine will go. I grind some stumps construction grade deep (xtra cost). The answer to your second question: Yes... a stump can be ground out completely. What make of machine do I recommend: CARLTON
Hope this helps!


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 22, 2009)

argueta said:


> I'm looking to buy a bigger stump grinder, one that can be able to go deep about 20 in. With no problem. Any recommendations? Are any of you able to grind out the whole trunk?



my vermeer sc252 will only go 11 inches deep. My vermeer 665a towable will grind about 20-24" deep. The problem with the self propelled units is chip capacity. When you put the head that deep into the stump or soil, it has a hard time pulling the chips up and under the grinder. They tend to fall back into the hole. You can grind a stump 20" deep but, you have to grind a bigger diameter hole and gradually work your way deeper. If you start out deep, your front tires fall into the hole and your stuck.

The larger towables have a larger chip containment area so the chips come out of the hole rather than fall back into it. 

As a general rule, a larger self-propelled will have a larger chip containment area so a 7015 carlton for instance, might go 20" deep just fine but I doubt it would do so as easily as a towable as the chip containment area will fill up faster than that of a towable.

Chip containment capacity is something to consider - even if the cutter head will go 20" deep, you have to put the chips somewhere.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree with Arbor Pro. I have self propelled machines with blades. What I do is blade the grindings away into a pile when they start to accumulate and then continue to grind deeper. The deeper you want to go the wider your hole must be because of the belt guard.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jun 22, 2009)

Grinding deep also take a lot of power. The gindings falling in the hole around the cutterwheel take a lot of power to keep regrinding. I usually grind 6 to 8 inches deep. If it needs to be deeper I charge accordingly. 

Plus the deeper you go the more the chance of hitting something.


----------

